# "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*"Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*

Hallo!


Ich bin in den Nachrichten auf "Free Solo" aufmerksam geworden. Die wenigen Bilder die ich dort gesehen habe, waren schon atemberaubend.
Alex Honnold ist der erste Mensch der eine fast 1Km senkrechte Felswand ohne Hilfsmittel und Sicherungen bezwungen hat. Nur mit seinen Händen und Füßen!
Wie wahnsinnig muß man sein? Ein kleiner Fehler und man ist tot.

Rund tausend Meter ragt El Capitan in die Höhe - und Extremkletterer Alex Honnold will hinauf, ohne Seil, Sicherung und Hilfe. Kann das gut gehen? Die Doku "Free Solo" zeigt magische Bilder vom Kampf am Fels.

Bei uns im Kino wird die Doku leider nicht gezeigt. Das wäre eine der wenige Dokus (neben einigen BBC Sachen)  die ich auch im Kino ansehen würde.
Hat die von euch schon jemand gesehen? Oder plant ihr reinzugehen?
Ich werde mir die Doku sofort auf Bluray holen wenn sie erscheint.


----------



## lunaticx (26. März 2019)

*AW: "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*

Moin,

doch wird auch bei uns im Kino gezeigt.
Eine Freundin ist am Sonntag im Kino gewesen, allerdings in Frankfurt.
Da wird der auch nur ein oder zweimal gezeigt.

Greetz
Luna


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Eine Freundin ist am Sonntag im Kino gewesen, allerdings in Frankfurt.


Und? War sie begeistert?


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. März 2019)

*AW: "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*

Solche Sachen enthalten mir zuviel Selbstinszenierung, um es interessant zu finden. Auch wenn ich die Leistung respektieren kann.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

*AW: "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Solche Sachen enthalten mir zuviel Selbstinszenierung, um es interessant zu finden.


Naja, wer solch ein Vorhaben angeht, der wird das wohl kaum unter Ausschluss der Weltöffentlichkeit tun.
Und es ist ja klar das sowas hervorragende Bilder produziert. Und auch die Geschichte hinter der Person finde ich spannend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2019)

*AW: "Free Solo"  - Oscarprämierte Extremsport Doku im Kino*

In was für Ärger ist der gute Han denn nun wieder geraten?


----------

